# Who Has Loaches?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Which fish store in Toronto has the best selection of Loaches?

Any cool and unusual loaches being brought in to Toronto?


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I always check at Menagerie first for loaches. For one thing they tend to have higher quality. For another, they do get some weird and neat kinds.

Not a lot of stock, but what they have will be good quality. 


W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank,

I guess loaches are not in demand


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was at Menagerie today and they had some red gecko loaches that I noticed.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I was at Menagerie today and they had some red gecko loaches that I noticed.


Harold said those only become available here every four or five years.  Definitely want to get them now.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it this unidentified Homaloptera species? ANybody buying these should be willing to replicate their natural conditions (blackwater, high flow, high oxygen, probably a dark substrate) if they want a healthy, happy, fishy, and not a "dead in three weeks" fishy.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/homaloptera-sp-unidentified

W


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Is it this unidentified Homaloptera species? ANybody buying these should be willing to replicate their natural conditions (blackwater, high flow, high oxygen, probably a dark substrate) if they want a healthy, happy, fishy, and not a "dead in three weeks" fishy.
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/homaloptera-sp-unidentified
> 
> W


Nope... Homaloptera orthogoniata.

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=20032

We have another batch in and these are bigger and fatter.... eating cucumber slices and everything else as wll.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow. I want some but I'm going away until a few days after Easter, if there are any left when I get back, I will buy some. I couldn't bear to buy a rare loach and lose it because I'm going away for a week.

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I might have to make a trip all the way to Toronto. Ugh. Unless someone is coming london way and would like to make a delivery?


----------

